

Boston Planning to Murder Potholes - jmartin
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/13/boston-planning-to-murder-potholes-with-your-phones-acceleromet/

======
dnautics
this is going to go over so well when auto manufacturers start jamming phones
in moving cars.

